# Noisy cricket v2 builds etc



## Nightwalker (20/5/17)

What do you use in your mechs? Or cricket? Or cricket v2?

Here I'm looking for your personal builds you feel bring out the best.

EG: ni80 24g 9wraps 3mm on regulated series 

Or a lower build on parralel?

What wire? Gauge? Reg or series?
ID? Straight, clappies, fused etc


----------



## Moey_Ismail (20/5/17)

Nightwalker said:


> What do you use in your mechs? Or cricket? Or cricket v2?
> 
> Here I'm looking for your personal builds you feel bring out the best.
> 
> ...


Dual coil setup, 2 x 26ga ni80 claptoned with 38ga ni80, 3mm ID, 7 wraps dual coil reads at about 0.2ohm, clouds and flavor are impressive, keeps within the safety limits of the cricket as well. Regulated series at about 50% on the potentiometer gives a great all round vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/5/17)

The best build ever for a noisy is those baby aliens by @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay (24/5/17)

I just purchased a noisy cricket v2 and a Govad RDA, I too would be interested in what builds you guys are running.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (24/5/17)

CeeJay said:


> I just purchased a noisy cricket v2 and a Govad RDA, I too would be interested in what builds you guys are running.


Same as the wire I mentioned above, 2 x 26ga ni80 claptoned with 38ga ni80, single coil, I believe the founder of Vandy Vapes suggested using 2 coil rods side by side for a coil for the Govad to make sure the bottom airflow is covered, (if you choose the 3mm ID rod, put 2 3mm rods side by side and wrap your wire around it, you'll end up with an oval shaped coil that would be 3mm top to bottom x 6mm side to side)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (24/5/17)

Juicy Joes hooked me up with a 
duel nichrome 24g 7wrap /26g 6 wrap parallel, ohming out at 0.19. in an Icon RDA running on a Vgod mech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave (25/5/17)

daniel craig said:


> The best build ever for a noisy is those baby aliens by @smilelykumeenit


@smilelykumeenit hooked me up too! Dual Nichrome 80 aliens, coming in at 0.45. Was a little too rowdy, so took one out. Now its perfect for the Cricket!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

